# support group



## lauramcd21 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi ladies.  I am on the waiting list for ICSI at Glasgow Royal and was wondering whether there are any support groups or if people get together?  I would love to meet people who are going through the same thing and understand.  Laura x


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

hi laura we are also on icsi waiting list at GRI too since January but hoping to pay and go private at GRI the woman who has been dealing with us has been very helpful so far.  A support group would be good hope you find one x

Lulu


----------



## lauramcd211 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi lulu ive been on the waiting list since dec 2010 so hopefully get called up in dec/jan 13. Its a great idea to go private as there is no waiting list which they say is the hardest part. Ive sn pictures of local groups of women who has got together so hopefully something like this operates in glasgow. Id really appreciate the moral support and guidance from other women in similar situations. Best of luck xx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

lauramcd211 said:


> Hi lulu ive been on the waiting list since dec 2010 so hopefully get called up in dec/jan 13. Its a great idea to go private as there is no waiting list which they say is the hardest part. Ive sn pictures of local groups of women who has got together so hopefully something like this operates in glasgow. Id really appreciate the moral support and guidance from other women in similar situations. Best of luck xx


Not sure where you live, but there is a group in Lanarkshire which meets the first Thursday each month. I've just started going and the people who go are all really nice.

hth

Suzie x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hiya,

I'd also be interested. I'm on gri waiting list since feb 2011. Having private at the moment. 

Xx


----------



## lauramcd21 (Jun 5, 2012)

best of luck with your private treatment I hope it works out as the waiting list is difficult.  When I went for my initial consultation I thought that was me starting my treatment then I found out that was just to tell me what list I would be on.  I then found out it would be 2 years at least.  I was so upset as I felt like everything had been taken away from me again.  On the plus side I am very grateful that I have been given the opportunity by the NHS.  My period was 4 days late  (never as late as that) and got my period yesterday...gutted!


----------



## lil-richy (Sep 5, 2011)

lauramcd21 said:


> Hi ladies. I am on the waiting list for ICSI at Glasgow Royal and was wondering whether there are any support groups or if people get together? I would love to meet people who are going through the same thing and understand. Laura x


HI Laura, I have an email from you re the support group. For some reason every time I send a reply it bounces back to me. Just want to let you know I am not ignoring you and have sent you a pm.

Carrie xxx


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi, I think there is going to be a nurse giving a talk at the next Lanarkshire support group


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

burnsie said:


> Hi, I think there is going to be a nurse giving a talk at the next Lanarkshire support group


I can't wait until next week!!!

Helen is a PGD expert (I work in another Glasgow hospital) so should be very interesting.

S x


----------



## lil-richy (Sep 5, 2011)

mrsmcc7 said:


> burnsie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I think there is going to be a nurse giving a talk at the next Lanarkshire support group
> ...


Heard loads of great things about Helen and cant wait to hear what she has to say! xx


----------



## Waitingforsande (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,

The Cradle support group meet the first Thursday of every month at GCRM at 7pm for anyone dealing with infertility, having treatment, etc. Some months they have a speaker some are just a 'get together'.

This is the website although being updated and they have a ******** page. Next meeting is this Thursday.

http://www.assistedconception.org/


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Waitingforsande said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Cradle support group meet the first Thursday of every month at GCRM at 7pm for anyone dealing with infertility, having treatment, etc. Some months they have a speaker some are just a 'get together'.
> 
> ...


I e-mailed about the Cradle group a few times but no-one ever replied to me so I gave up trying.

Suzie x


----------



## Waitingforsande (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,

We regularly go the cradle group and phoned Helen before we went, think the number is on the website? Think it's ok to just go along. Some meetings I get more out of than others, tends to depend on who all goes and what the speakers about.

Xx


----------



## Keeping the faith (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi waitingforsande.  Is this just for those attending GCRM? X


----------



## Waitingforsande (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry for late reply, incase you were hoping to go to last nights meeting. No it's for anyone dealing with infertility at any point in their journey. The meetings are just kindly hosted at GCRM but does not matter where you are having treatment as we are at GRI. The next meeting is 2nd August and no speaker just a general catch up.

Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi

Do many people attend? Do you find the meetings worthwhile?

Xx


----------



## Waitingforsande (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi sugarpie,

The number of people attending varies with each group, think there was 4 couples and three women on their own last week and that's peak holiday season and tends to be more people if there is a speaker.

I like the group, makes me feel like we're not alone and gets hints and tips from other people and can ask questions openly. However, some people come and are quite quiet but hopefully get a lot out of the group still. Hope this helps.

Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks. I nearly went the other night but changed my mind at the last minute. Think I'd find it useful. Im struggling with my friends at the moment as they all have families.  They re very supportive but they also just dont get it.  I'd probably go on my own. Hubby is fantastic but not really his thing and I lready lean on him so much. 

Xx


----------



## Waitingforsande (Jul 4, 2011)

I was sooooooo nervous the first time I went but I'm glad I did! You sound similar to me, struggling with my friends at the moment as all have children and 3 are pregnant! My hubby goes but doesn't say too much but think he finds it very educational as he doesnt know the technical side of icsi! Maybe see you next month!

Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Great. Thanks for the info and encouragement  

It does sound like we are in similar situations. I don't have any friends who are childless and we started trying before many if them. Some have two now. 

Think I'll give it a go. See you there. 

Xx


----------



## Keeping the faith (Apr 1, 2012)

Ladies, I know exactly how you feel.  I am the only one in my group of friends that doesn't have kids.  Some of my friends also have two kids and started trying after me.  It's not easy is it?!  Have also been told of two accidental pregnancies in past two days  

I think I will try and make the next meeting...if I'm brave enough.  

Thanks for the info waitingforsande xxx


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh I wish Id known of this helen is my coordinator at GRI as Im PGD would loved to have came :-( x


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Lightning said:


> Oh I wish Id known of this helen is my coordinator at GRI as Im PGD would loved to have came :-( x


She was really good, very informative and seems like a lovely person too 

xx


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

Really wish I had known, didn't even know about this group, how did you find out about it?

Helen is really nice but would have been nice to listen to her "outside the formality of the hospital appointments" if you know what I mean
x


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Lightning said:


> Really wish I had known, didn't even know about this group, how did you find out about it?
> 
> Helen is really nice but would have been nice to listen to her "outside the formality of the hospital appointments" if you know what I mean
> x


I just saw it on here and went along a few months ago and I've really enjoyed it. She was lovely and very good at speaking. She made everything easy to understand and fully explained any questions we had about things, which was nice as you don't always have time for that at appointmentes.

You should come along to the next meeting, everyone is really friendly.

S xx


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

Might do! Do you need to sign up somewhere?

Is it easy to find the place? Do you know what the agenda is for next time?

xx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Lightning said:


> Might do! Do you need to sign up somewhere?
> 
> Is it easy to find the place? Do you know what the agenda is for next time?
> 
> xx


Nope, just turn up if you fancy coming along. 
We don't have an agenda as such, just sometimes there's a speaker there but other times it's just a general natter and asking questions if you have any. Elaine's been through it all so she's a fountain of knowledge.

xx


----------

